

Math Should be the Language of Politics Today - jwstaddo

Math:116m housholds in the US. Average income: $60k. New Federal budget divided across 116M averages $31k. Those are big numbers. Yet no one is talking numbers. Math is not driving the national discussion on economics. Very frustrating!
======
frisco
:( don't start political fights on hn. i thought this was going to be about
requiring only formal logic on the senate floor, or some such. the relative
size of the federal budget over the us population, not as interesting...

